# kirjoitelma



## Gavril

Would _kirjoitelma _work in these sentences?

_Hänen ainoaksi kirjoitelmakseen jäi tuhannen sivun romaani.

Tämän päivän Hesarissa on kirjoitelma savuketehtaan tulipalosta.

Kielitieteilijä on tänä vuonna julkaissut aikakauslehtissä kolme suomalais-ugrilaista kantakieltä käsittelevää kirjoitelmaa.

Postikorttiin hän oli laatinut ytimekkään, kolmen lauseen kirjoitelman.

_Kiitos


----------



## kirahvi

_Kirjoitelma_ on mielestäni jokin harrastusmielessä, ei ammattimaisesti laadittu teksti. Tai esimerkiksi koulussa äidinkielen opetuksen yhteydessä kirjoitetuista teksteistä voidaan mielestäni puhua luontevasti kirjoitelmina.

_Hänen ainoaksi kirjoitelmakseen jäi tuhannen sivun romaani. Sanoisin mieluummin esim. teoksekseen tai tuotoksekseen.

Tämän päivän Hesarissa on kirjoitelma savuketehtaan tulipalosta. Artikkeli (tai juttu, jos yhteys on enemmän puhekielinen)

Kielitieteilijä on tänä vuonna julkaissut aikakauslehtissä kolme suomalais-ugrilaista kantakieltä käsittelevää kirjoitelmaa. Artikkelia (tai juttua, jos yhteys on enemmän puhekielinen)

Postikorttiin hän oli laatinut ytimekkään, kolmen lauseen kirjoitelman._ Tässä yhteydessä kirjoitelma kuulostaa luontevalta, mutta ehkä hieman humoristiselta. Kirjoitelma on mielestäni normaalisti pidempi kuin kolme lausetta.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

kirahvi said:


> _Postikorttiin hän oli laatinut ytimekkään, kolmen lauseen kirjoitelman._ Tässä yhteydessä kirjoitelma kuulostaa luontevalta, mutta ehkä hieman humoristiselta. Kirjoitelma on mielestäni normaalisti pidempi kuin kolme lausetta.


Olen samaa mieltä. Kirjoitelma on mielestäni jopa pidempi kuin kolme *virkettäkin*.


----------



## Gavril

kirahvi said:


> _Kirjoitelma_ on mielestäni jokin harrastusmielessä, ei ammattimaisesti laadittu teksti. Tai esimerkiksi koulussa äidinkielen opetuksen yhteydessä kirjoitetuista teksteistä voidaan mielestäni puhua luontevasti kirjoitelmina.



Voiko siis sanoa kirjoitelmaksi jotakin, jonka opettaja antaa opiskelijoille kirjoitettavaksi? Esim.,

_Opiskelijat, ensi maanantaihin mennessä teidän on palautettava ainakin viiden sivun kirjoitelma.
_
_Opiskelija täydensi opettajan antaman tehtävän laatimalla kymmenen sivun kirjoitelman vehnän nousseesta hinnasta Suomessa Jatkosodan jälkeisellä kaudella.
_
_Opiskelija täydensi tehtävän kymmenen sivun kirjoitelmalla __viime kesän mökkeilystä._


----------



## kirahvi

_Kirjoitelmasta_ puhutaan peruskoulussa. Toinen sana, jota käytetään usein tässä yhteydessä on _aine_.

Peruskoulussa on oppilaita, esimerkkilauseissasi puhut opiskelijoista, joten se antaa ymmärtää, että on kyse yliopistossa tai ammattikorkeakoulussa opiskelevista ihmisistä. Yliopistossa ja AMK:ssa kirjoitetaan useimmiten _esseitä_.


----------

